# Bronco to Colorado?



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

This is one way to spice up the Utes After-Thanksgiving day game. I wonder if Riley gets to come along?

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/blogsbyusp ... e.html.csp

Seriously, I don't know if he'd fit in in Boulder. Next to Berkeley, it is the most liberal town in the West. His players wouldn't live right on and off the field . However, CU's best coach (McCartney) was also a pretty conservative guy, so maybe it doesn't matter.

If Bronco leaves, who do you cougarfans want as coach? Doman? (OK, j/k) Andy Reid? Other?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think its just chatter to sell copy. Like the Cougs or hate them. Like Bronco or hate him. He has won. He has coached more 10 win seasons than Whit. He picked up a program that was in tatters and did restore it to its glory days. People just have selective memories of what those days really were. And he has done it while making the football players hold to the same standards as the rest of the student body - something no other BYU coach ever did. 

Bronco is a smart guy though. I'm sure that he would conduct a program at another school quite differently - and that he would reflect the principles of that particular school. 

Looking at CU - that thing is a total and utter mercy flush. I don't know how any coach in their right mind would take that job. They pulled the plug on Embry after two seasons. That isn't long enough to get any of your own recruits in place, let alone try to establish any kind of culture. What a bad deal no matter who takes it.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If Mendenhall leaves (which I don't think he will) but then money does talk, I think BYU would look at Whittingham as a replacement. I think Whittingham would jump at the opportunity now. This PAC 12 thing is not a good situation for Utah. I think Whit knows that and would rather take a job where he could actually build a winning program without all the hype that comes with the PAC 12. Staying at Utah he will always have a mediocre PAC 12 team with similar seasons as they have had the last two years. He's a former Y player and actually talked or interviewed with BYU when Crowton was fired.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don' t see Whit taking a job at BYU. He's all red now, and BYU can't/won't touch what he's making. Jumping to BYU would be a lateral at best, and certainly not a step up in prestige or money. And if he doesn't like the Pac 12 schedule after two years, and in those not even playing two of the top Pac 12 teams, he certainly won't like what BYU has lined up for the next few years. And I don't think Whit is the kind to run from a challenge. Of course, after two years in the Pac 12, the only conference teams with worse records are CU and WSU. Who knows.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> I think its just chatter to sell copy.


I agree, but it is interesting to talk about. My opinion is that Bronco isn't going to Colorado as it isn't much of an upgrade in job. However, is it just me or does it seem that he has acted a bit burnt out the last year or two?



HighNDry said:


> I think BYU would look at Whittingham as a replacement.


Interesting, but my gut tells me that he'd stay. I think the challenge of winning in the PAC 12 consistently still is a motivator to him. As I understand what happened, he had the 1st choice of either the U or the Y job originally and made his choice. I don't think he'd consider the Y an upgrade. What about Andy Reid? It looks he's done with the Eagles. Maybe he'd welcome coming back. Anybody else?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would love to see Andy Reid coach BYU. He turned the Eagles around and would be a great fit for the Y. I just don't know I'd he'd give up NFL money.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Andy Reid. Hmmm. Lets see. Puts all his stock in an undersized, non-NFL quality QB that is injury prone. Sounds strangely familiar. 

I've always been an Andy Reid fan, but I think he'd have about as much success going from the NFL to college as Charlie Weiss did. College coaches are just wired differently than NFL coaches. Few ever make a successful transition.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Coaches don't necessarily always go for the upgrade or the prestige--not everyone is built in the Urban Meyer mold. I think there are coaches that can get comfortable where they are at and with what programs they have. Look no farther than LaVell Edwards who could have left for a job in the NFL. He decided to stay at the college level and I bet part of it was that he was not looking for the prestige or the money--and I would bet he didn't want the stress and headaches that would come with that type of position. There's a lot to be said for less stress and contentment for some people. I don't think Whit is as driven as say, Urban or a lot of other coaches in the college ranks. I'm not saying he doesn't want to win or expect to win, but I don't think he eats and sleeps football as much as many think he does. I could see him coming back to his Alma mater and really enjoying the experience and giving back to the place he played for.

I know a lot of people thought Mac was washed up but he went into Weber State and had a championship team and winning seasons. He wasn't necessarily into it for his own prestige and definitely not in it for the money.

Anyway, coaching is one tough profession and I give credit to any of these guys for the stress they go through year after year.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I nominate LDS head coach Ken Niumatalolo of the United States Naval Academy. It's time to fill the Polynesian pipeline once again. Ken's resume` includes the following from Navy's website:



> In just four seasons at the helm of the Navy football program, head coach Ken Niumatalolo is accomplishing things that have never been done in the 130-year history of the program.
> 
> Niumatalolo's 32 wins are the most wins in school history by a coach in his first four years, while Navy's 10 wins in 2009 are tied for the most wins in school history. He is the first coach in school history to lead Navy to a bowl game in each of his first three seasons and is the first Service Academy coach to win the Commander-In-Chief's Trophy in his first two years as a head coach.
> 
> ...


I'd offer the OC job to Darrell Bevell of the Seattle Seahawks.
http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...e-2011-list-of-Mormons-in-the-NFL.html?pg=all


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Andy Reid. Hmmm. Lets see. Puts all his stock in an undersized, non-NFL quality QB that is injury prone. Sounds strangely familiar.
> 
> I've always been an Andy Reid fan, but I think he'd have about as much success going from the NFL to college as Charlie Weiss did. College coaches are just wired differently than NFL coaches. Few ever make a successful transition.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't that cute. SEC gets to claim superiority when yet again, the conference refuses to play any non-conference games against good teams. Well done SEC. Now you'll crush a Notre Dame team that beat greats like a 7-5 BYU, 7-5 USC, and no one can forget their stunning victory over 5-7 Wake Forest. Almost as impressive as Ala-frickin'-Bama's impressive victories over Western Kentucky, Florida Atlantic, and West Carolina. Oh wait. AFB also beat SEC powerhouse teams like 3-9 Auburn, 4-8 Arkansas, 6-6 Ole Miss, 5-7 Tennessee, and 5-7 Missouri. But that tough weak-in and weak-out SEC schedule is grueling. 

Tide will kill the Golden Domers - probably the most undeserved #1 ranking in 28 years. But hey. At least it will be a win over a team with a winning record. Roll Tide. ;-)

I don't know about anyone else, but the Fiesta Bowl looks like the best of all the bowl games to me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For what it is worth here is a news report of the new coach for CU pending a few things.

http://www.9news.com/sports/article/302 ... coach-deal


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but the Fiesta Bowl looks like the best of all the bowl games to me.


+1. The rest of the BCS schedule seems pretty weak to me. A 5 loss Wisconsin team in the Rose bowl? Northern freakin Illinois in the Orange? (Maybe the ACC can finally win a BCS game? As of now I think they have as many BCS wins as a conference in the last decade as the Utes do) Anyway, Ugh.

Back on topic, Nick Satan/er Sabin is a good example of a former pro coach that has done well in college. Mora Jr. of UCLA is another.



BirdDogger said:


> I'd offer the OC job to Darrell Bevell of the Seattle Seahawks.


Why not head coach? I've heard good things about this guy recently.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Catherder said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about anyone else, but the Fiesta Bowl looks like the best of all the bowl games to me.
> ...


I wouldn't classify Satan as a pro coach. He was only there a couple of years and bailed when it got tough.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Word is, he went back to coach college because he didn't have to deal with the salary cap, or NFL drug use policies.

Roll (one for me) Tide!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> BirdDogger wrote:
> I'd offer the OC job to Darrell Bevell of the Seattle Seahawks.
> 
> by Catherder » Mon Dec 03, 2012 1:43 pm
> Why not head coach? I've heard good things about this guy recently.


Darrell's a super guy, knowledgeable and hard working from all accounts. His Seahawks are playing their hearts out for him. It would be Bevell's first head coaching gig, but I guess it was Bronco's as well. Bevell could probably be a great hire. I _know_ he would work some magic with the offense. He's light years ahead of Doman.

I hate to lose Bronco from a defensive standpoint, however. For all the things that drive me nuts about the program, Bronco Mendenhall can flat out coach a defense.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Word is, he went back to coach college because he didn't have to deal with the salary cap, or NFL drug use policies.
> 
> Roll (one for me) Tide!


Now you're really stretching your butthurt! :lol:

Nick runs the tightest ship in the NCAA, especially regarding drug policy and restaurant fighting, unlike Bronco.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Word is, he went back to coach college because he didn't have to deal with the salary cap, or NFL drug use policies.
> ...


Come on fatbass rancheritos is hardly a restaurant. Its borderline with a street side taco cart.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > GaryFish said:
> ...


I LOVE Rancheritos (drive-thru)!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Then again, is there any other school in these great United States, where players would get kicked off a football team for getting in a fight at a taco stand? I think at USC, they'd get kicked off for NOT getting in a fight at a taco stand.


----------

